# Disable mute option



## stonehenge1861 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a way to disable the mute option on the dialer of cm7. It seems like every time I revive a call its always muted within the first minute of the call, and it's kinda annoying lol

So hopefully there is a way or setting that im missing.

Thanks


----------

